# Pop-Up ads in DBSTalk???



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Recently I have been getting Pop-Up ads here.
Don't really know what they are because I delete them before they open.
What is going on???
Is DBSTalk starting to sell 'space' now....
Or what?
Anyone else....or could it be my provider?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Thank God for firewalls


----------



## RandyAB (Apr 4, 2002)

Sorry I am not getting any when I log on. Have you downloaded Gator or something like that. Programs like Gator or Weatherbug can cause pop-up ads to appear when you are logged onto the internet.

Try getting Adaware, it will find any spyware you might have on your computer. You can find it at lavasoftusa.com.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

There are no pop up ads here at DBSTalk, thanks to the generosity of some of our members we have been able to avoid such things.  (Thanks go out to them)

Sounds like you have something like Gator installed, I am willing to bet the pop ups are ads for DirecTV (although not from DirecTV)

I would suggest downloading Ad Aware and running it on your machine, it will tell you all the spyware on your machine and will even remove the spyware for you if you wish.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

You can download Ad Aware from http://www.lavasoftusa.com/

Please dont look for it at www.alavasoft.com. A different company altogether.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...looking at the lavasoft support forum, seems adaware is not simple to use or ready for primetime 

????


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nick _
> *...looking at the lavasoft support forum, seems adaware is not simple to use or ready for primetime
> 
> ???? *


No, it's actually really easy to use. The user interface is simple: you select the drives you want to scan, click a button, and when it's finished scanning you get a checklist of all the spyware programs that it found. I suggest that you at least download it, you'll be suprised at how simple it is to use.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I couldn't beleive how much spyware I had on my PC. Over 150 files! There were also remnants of other spyware I tried to remove a while go. Glad I ran across this thread!

BTW this is very easy to use, Nick

See ya
Tony


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

The most likely culprit is a program called Savenow. I found that on my machine one time, after I began seeing popups on my screen. It was installed with Morpheus. I removed it and all my popups were gone.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TNGTony _
> *I couldn't beleive how much spyware I had on my PC. Over 150 files! There were also remnants of other spyware I tried to remove a while go. Glad I ran across this thread!
> 
> BTW this is very easy to use, Nick
> ...


What you will find though, that most of those files are cookies. I even saw a cookie from Echostar being listed as spyware :lol:


----------



## BobFly (Mar 10, 2003)

I just download ad-aware ad it found 128 files...i even run firewall(s) its a good program to have i even bought the cdrom


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Ad Aware is very easy to use, what's great about v6 is it has the update button just like anti virus programs, makes it much easier to update the ref files. One of the computers I use at school has Save Now installed (from Kazaa) and every time I come here I get a few pop ups, 2 D* pop ups and a 'how to hack cable' pop up. When I go to the TiVo Forums I also get a few TiVo popups. Very annoying!


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I also add my praise to AdAware. Good program and keeps my system clean. Never had an issue with it in its last 3 versions.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the testimonials. I now have more confidence about AdAware. The problem with reading user forums about a product or service is reading all the problems.


----------



## n1wbd (Mar 24, 2002)

Think adaware is good???

Spybot search and destroy is even better!!!!

Just search in google for spybot.

Finds things adaware misses.

Bob Hale N1WBD


----------



## John Hodgson (Mar 28, 2002)

hummm .... and I found just the oppsite to be true, AdWare caught problems SpyBot missed. YMMV I guess ...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Iinstalled Spybot a few days ago and it did pick up about 30 items that AdAware missed.

I like that it can notify you if something is being sent to your computer which should not be there and offer to block it. 

Thats one feature I like a lot.

Remember folks, if you getting popup ads when visiting DBSTalk.COM those ads are NOT from DBSTalk, instead you have some software on your computer like Gator which places those ads. Use a good program like Adaware or SpyBot and it should take care of the problem.


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

That seems a likely explanation, too.
I think I got a "webwasher" ad when
I clicked on the Puerto Rican DISH 150 link.


----------

